# Most introverted extrovert / Most extroverted introvert



## bryan_k (Jul 25, 2012)

Which extroverted MBTI type do you generally think seems the most introverted?

Which introverted MBTI type do you generally think seems the most extroverted?


----------



## Dommm (Oct 23, 2012)

This has been posted a few times. The general consensus has been:

Most Introverted Introvert: INTP/ISTP
Most Introverted Extrovert: ENTP
Most Extroverted Introvert: ISFJ
Most Extroverted Extrovert: ESFJ


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Most Introverted Introvert: INTJ or INFP
Most Introverted Extrovert: ENFP hands down
Most Extroverted Introvert: ISFJ
Most Extroverted Extrovert: ESFJ


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Most Introverted Introvert: INTP/INTJ
Most Introverted Extrovert: ENTP
Most Extroverted Introvert: ISFJ
Most Extroverted Extrovert: ESFJ


----------



## bryan_k (Jul 25, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Most Introverted Extrovert: ENFP hands down


Totally agree with this one. I think it has something to do with introverted feeling being the Auxiliary. The couple of ENFPs that I know seem to have a substantial streak of shyness too.


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

i don't see how ISTPs would be very introverted for an introvert. I mean they have Se dominant.


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

orni said:


> i don't see how ISTPs would be very introverted for an introvert. I mean they have Se dominant.


Nope, we have it auxiliary. Even then, I think Se as a social function is overrated. It's first and foremost about realism and objectivity in perception, being primarily focused on "what is."


----------



## Dommm (Oct 23, 2012)

orni said:


> i don't see how ISTPs would be very introverted for an introvert. I mean they have Se dominant.


ISTPs are Ti dominant. 

ISTPs are fairly introverted--the type is linked to Schizoid Personality Disorder--they just don't show it as they aren't typically shy or socially awkward (as per the stereotype of introversion).


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

well it would depend on what one really means when someone is a more introverted introvert


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

If ISFPs are ambiverted, and in persona they are sometimes confused with ENFPs, because of their similar (but mirror image, backwards order) interaction style, then it stands to reason that ISFPs may seem extroverted in some contexts.

ISFJs may also seem extroverted if they always employ Fe around friends and acquaintances, making them appear chatty, polite, and charming. 

So ISFx are the most extroverted introverts, and ENxPs are the most introverted extroverts, because everyone knows that Ne doms may not appear like "real" extroverts to everyone.

I think the most introverted introverts are INxPs.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Most Introverted Introvert: INFP
(Or INTP, but I think Fi Ne would be more likely to support their emergent values/feelings of not-talking/talking by emerging possibilities, while Ti Ne would be more assertive/rational of talking/not-talking with these possibilities) than an INFP. 

Most Introverted Extrovert: ENFJ 

(Or ENFP, but I think Fe-Ni would speculate too much about others' or group feelings, discouraging self with 'what will happen' than Ne-Fi, who would encourage emergent possibilities with own feelings/values more)

Most Extroverted Introvert: ISFJ 

(Or ISTJ but I think Si-Fe would concern itself more with connecting with others) 

Most Extroverted Extrovert: ESFP (Or ESFJ but I think Fe-dom with Si would be less talkative than Se-dom with Fi; Se is more 'in the moment' and spontaneous)


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

fourtines said:


> If ISFPs are ambiverted, and in persona they are sometimes confused with ENFPs, because of their similar (but mirror image, backwards order) interaction style, then it stands to reason that ISFPs may seem extroverted in some contexts.


I think what is so strange (or not), is that some ISFP's originally mistyped as ENFP's (you and I included) and that a few people have said I am an ENFP. I don't know what it is, and why we appear that way.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

firedell said:


> I think what is so strange (or not), is that some ISFP's originally mistyped as ENFP's (you and I included) and that a few people have said I am an ENFP. I don't know what it is, and why we appear that way.


Probably the shared Fi? And its relationship with an extroverted function (fi-se, ne-fi). 

I can see some INFPs getting mistyped ENFP for that same reason. I made a thread in the 'what type am I?' section and this one poster said I was a clear ENFP. :tongue:


----------



## Obskewer (Sep 3, 2012)

the most extroverted introvert: a drunk one


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Seriously...

Is there such a thing as the most introverted extrovert MBTI and extroverted introvert MBTI?

If there is, the answer must be in statistics and data.

Where is the data??


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

platorepublic said:


> Seriously...
> 
> Is there such a thing as the most introverted extrovert MBTI and extroverted introvert MBTI?
> 
> ...


We're just speculating from what we thinks looks right with a description of an MBTI type. It's not really even theoretical, it's just fun.


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

Most introverted extroverts are ENTP. Most extroverted introvert INFJ? In my experience.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Here we go. ^_^ 

Okay. So I agree with what has been said concerning ISFPs and ENFPs. 

I think ENxPs are the most Introverted of the Extroverts because we're simply not typical Extroverts. At all. (In fact, most of my friends think I'm an introvert in the social sense. Many other ENFPs report the same.) 

I think Ti-doms and Fi-doms are the most Introverted of the Introverts. I guess if I were to narrow that down further, I'd say INxPs. 

I think those with Fe-aux and Te-aux are the most Extroverted of the Introverts. And I think ISxJs quite possibly win that prize overall. 

I think those who are Fe-doms, so ExFJs are the most Extroverted of the Extroverts. Simply because they're good at putting on what I call "The Fe Mask".


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Most introverted to least

Ti doms
Ni doms
Fi doms
Si doms
Ne doms
Se doms
Te doms
Fe doms

You would think se doms would be more extroverted but I feel they have a fuse and have their times where they can just sit back and relax. Te doms want to be in everyone's business and be a leader, while Fe doms want to know how everyone's day was and talk about their kids.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> Most Introverted Introvert: INFP
> (Or INTP, but I think Fi Ne would be more likely to support their emergent values/feelings of not-talking/talking by emerging possibilities, while Ti Ne would be more assertive/rational of talking/not-talking with these possibilities) than an INFP.
> 
> Most Introverted Extrovert: ENFJ
> ...


ESFPs can be mellow at times compared to ESFJs, and Fi in my opinion is a more social people person function than dominant Ti. Fi doms actually give a f-ck what you think about them and want to impress you and be loved, so that is more extroverted than Ti in a way. Fe is a IXTPs weakest function


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

cudibloop said:


> ESFPs can be mellow at times compared to ESFJs, and Fi in my opinion is a more social people person function than dominant Ti. Fi doms actually give a f-ck what you think about them and want to impress you and be loved, so that is more extroverted than Ti in a way. Fe is a IXTPs weakest function


I would agree that Fi can be sociable, like in the case of ESFPs. But when it's backed by Ne, then it takes a subjective look at possibilities in situations, which I don't think an INTP would experience it as rampantly (since Fi is based on feelings rather than thinking processes). I think this is what makes ENFPs more introvert extroverts as well, but they just have a clearer view because Ne comes before Fi. 

I've noticed that INTPs are actually more extroverted, they just don't see a "point" to it. INFPs see a point to conversation, but they're just very bad at it, even if they did "try" a couple of times (Coloring their past with past emotions Fi-Si; I don't think Ti-Si in INTPs is as negative or personally discouraging. Fi-Si is avoidant, and Ti-Si is schizophrenic).

INTPs weakest would be the most repressed which would be Fi. There are older INTPs (over 30) who can use Fe responsibly; it's weak but it's still a preferred function I guess.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> I would agree that Fi can be sociable, like in the case of ESFPs. But when it's backed by Ne, then it takes a subjective look at possibilities in situations, which I don't think an INTP would experience it as rampantly (since Fi is based on feelings rather than thinking processes). I think this is what makes ENFPs more introvert extroverts as well, but they just have a clearer view because Ne comes before Fi.
> 
> I've noticed that INTPs are actually more extroverted, they just don't see a "point" to it. INFPs see a point to conversation, but they're just very bad at it, even if they did "try" a couple of times (Coloring their past with past emotions Fi-Si; I don't think Ti-Si in INTPs is as negative or personally discouraging. Fi-Si is avoidant, and Ti-Si is schizophrenic).
> 
> INTPs weakest would be the most repressed which would be Fi. There are older INTPs (over 30) who can use Fe responsibly; it's weak but it's still a preferred function I guess.


INTPs can go ghost for weeks for no reason and not care while INFPs are always around their group or else they feel lonely. INFPs need people around more than INTPs IMO


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

cudibloop said:


> INTPs can go ghost for weeks for no reason and not care while INFPs are always around their group or else they feel lonely. INFPs need people around more than INTPs IMO


The funny thing with INFPs is that we want people around us, but we would rather just not have to talk. I remember reading an INFP thread and another person of a non-INFP MBTI type (I don't really remember which one, so I'll just call him a non-infp) was confused about how to 'not offend' an INFP but yet still talk to him/her, an INFP replied and said something like "You don't have to talk, just be there". That reply is something that really resonates with how I experience being around others, in contrast to a more physical/thinking type, etc. 

So IMO, I would relate that to support and comfort more than extroversion.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> If ISFPs are ambiverted, and in persona they are sometimes confused with ENFPs, because of their similar (but mirror image, backwards order) interaction style, then it stands to reason that ISFPs may seem extroverted in some contexts.


I'm your prototypical ENFP-ISFP example 

I just need clarification on "mirror-image backwards order interaction style"


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

fourtines said:


> If ISFPs are ambiverted, and in persona they are sometimes confused with ENFPs, because of their similar (but mirror image, backwards order) interaction style, then it stands to reason that ISFPs may seem extroverted in some contexts.
> 
> ISFJs may also seem extroverted if they always employ Fe around friends and acquaintances, making them appear chatty, polite, and charming.
> 
> ...


the isfps I know are nothing like me except the artistic temperament. They're mellow, I'm hyperactive


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Ne is just a pretty abstract function. A person doesn't need to speak in order to experience it.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

As in Jungian extravert likeliest to be a social introvert? My chips are on ENFP. Since the Ne-aux's are the most withdrawn of the sixteen, it follows that the Ne-doms would be the most withdrawn of the extraverts, and the ENFP's tertiary function, Te, is less geared toward socializing than the ENTP's Fe.

For the reverse, easy one: ISFJ. Aux-Fe supporting grounded Si.


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Fi doms actually give a f-ck what you think about them and want to impress you and be loved


Not this Fi dom.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Most Introverted Introvert: INTJ or INFP
> Most Introverted Extrovert: ENFP hands down
> Most Extroverted Introvert: ISFJ
> Most Extroverted Extrovert: ESFJ


I'm an INTJ, and appear very extroverted. I'm quite social. Might have to do with reading such books as "Why We Love" and "How to Make Friends and Influence People." Shhhh. Applying what one learns. Don't tell anyone about it. People have trouble believing I'm an introvert, but alas, I am!

Might have to do with the enneagram. Though I don't fully follow enneagram, I can see how it works in life. I am The Charmer (3w2/5w6/8w9).


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

yannibos said:


> I'm an INTJ, and appear very extroverted. I'm quite social. Might have to do with reading such books as "Why We Love" and "How to Make Friends and Influence People." Shhhh. Applying what one learns. Don't tell anyone about it. People have trouble believing I'm an introvert, but alas, I am!
> 
> Might have to do with the enneagram. Though I don't fully follow enneagram, I can see how it works in life. I am The Charmer (3w2/5w6/8w9).


I've heard INTJs have this capacity to be in control or knowing exactly what they 'don't know'/'know', so they would be more extroverted when the situation requires it than other types... so I didn't think they would be the least extroverted either... do you think that this fits? 

Good point. Enneagram would have a lot to do with it. But since we're talking MBTI, I think it would be better if we just pretended they were all the same enneagram type.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> I've heard INTJs have this capacity to be in control or knowing exactly what they 'don't know'/'know', so they would be more extroverted when the situation requires it than other types... so I didn't think they would be the least extroverted either... do you think that this fits?
> 
> Good point. Enneagram would have a lot to do with it. But since we're talking MBTI, I think it would be better if we just pretended they were all the same enneagram type.


I can go so far as to say that I can be the life of the party. I appear very extroverted, easygoing, laidback, funny, and likable. If you met me and you were well-studied in MBTI, there is NO WAY you'd think I'm an INTJ. You'd have to follow me around regularly without my knowing to see it.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

yannibos said:


> I can go so far as to say that I can be the life of the party. I appear very extroverted, easygoing, laidback, funny, and likable. If you met me and you were well-studied in MBTI, there is NO WAY you'd think I'm an INTJ. You'd have to follow me around regularly without my knowing to see it.


Interesting. This post made me consider being an INTJ lol. The functions of the ISFP and INTJ are similar but differen order. How would you describe your Ni + Te dominant combo? I'm an Fi Dom I know though since I don't chamouflage socially but I'd say I'm very versatile dealing with different people


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Interesting. This post made me consider being an INTJ lol. The functions of the ISFP and INTJ are similar but differen order. How would you describe your Ni + Te dominant combo? I'm an Fi Dom I know though since I don't chamouflage socially but I'd say I'm very versatile dealing with different people


Actually, friends of mine convinced me (for a while) that I was an ENTJ. I then researched the primary + auxiliary functions, and wasn't getting answers. It was when I researched the tertiary and inferior functions (Fi and Se respectively) that I realized that I am an INTJ.

I'd say I can look or hear something, and then make connections through facts (Te) to sort of create a conclusion about the subject of my questioning. For instance, a friend of mine believes the Illuminati. After hearing about it, I Ni'ed that what he calls "Illuminati" is more of Marx's philosophy unraveling. I used facts from his writings to defend this and move forward with my view.

I do this often, I just don't usually take it TOO far. Sometimes I make plans in my head "and then this is going to happen, then I'll say this, then I'll do this, then he/she will react this way, then we'll do this," it's all a step-by-step, logical process. Sometimes, however, it doesn't go down as planned, and I have to change the plan or just get disappointed.

I also know that I'm not primary Te because, I think, primary Te can more easily verbalize what they are Ni-ing. I am terrible with words, so I keep a lot of my Ni in my head. It's sort of how Isaac Newton (INTJ) pretty much invented calculus, didn't tell anyone for 20 years. I don't often share what I Ni.

(Anyone who believes in the Illuminati is TOO much into conspiracy theories, IMHO).

Also, your chart says you are an ENFP??


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

puer_aeternus said:


> I'm your prototypical ENFP-ISFP example
> 
> I just need clarification on "mirror-image backwards order interaction style"


An ESFP is a "pure sanguine" so tends to be very high energy and approaches people and is essentially the same through and through. "What you see is what you get." 

But the ENFP is a Sanguine-Phlegmatic, having periods of both high and low energy, and with the ENFP, the friendly bubbly side is typically seen first, while after knowing the ENFP you begin to see their periods of low energy and need for solitude and "take it or leave it" attitude to other people approaching them, more likely to prefer doing the approaching.

The ISFP is the "mirror image backward" as a Phlegmatic-Sanguine. This means as the opposite of an ENFP, when you first meet an ISFP they may be more apparently low-energy or reserved, but when you get to know them, they can be quite delightful and chatty and go through high energy experiencing periods. 

IRL that's how I tend to come across, but for some reason on-line I seem to come across as the opposite, more ENFP like with a chatty approach first, but IRL that's not how I appear at all. I also tend to only tell people things IRL on a "need to know" basis. I think because I'm a writer, I exercise something by writing on the Internet, kind of like journaling or something.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Talon said:


> Not this Fi dom.


I feel most kind of do until they go through a million trials of self discovery and acceptance. Hell, I could be the first to say i don't care, but I do deep down


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Despite being an ISFJ (Who isn't even an Alpha in Socionics), I can certainly attest that I only really look Extroverted, because I'm a chatty and loud mother fucker whenever I am in the mood for it. Most of the time though, I am generally introverted, and about 95% of my damn time is being all by myself. I'm not even lonely then, and never really FEEL lonely either. In fact, I am actually kind of a misanthrope in a rather basic way. I just don't really like people outside of the fact that they amuse me, and I largely pay attention to people in the most half-assed way, so that I don't have to deal with soul-crushing boredom and self-hatred. The only reason why I am not a Ti-dom is simply because I recognize these qualities in myself (most Ti-doms can't exactly recognize Ti and Fe because they automatically do it...I think), and that I don't have a violent reaction against Fe-based things. If they aren't excessively corny about it, such as the BIG GIRLS ARE BEAUTIFUL TOO bullshit. Basic Fe things, such as collective caring and forcing others to not be socially retarded is fine with me. Shame can go along way in a society.

I'm certainly Phlegmatic-Melancholic (though I don't know what that actually means in Eric B's temperament theory) though, so excessive laziness is likely a reason why I am not as extroverted as a lot of people seem to think ISFJs are, but whatever the fuck. You guys can just do your own stupid shit by yourself. I guess ISFJs might LOOK like they are more Extroverted in the people sense, and I am a fairly atypical one (at least as far as persona goes, I love to bitch about myself and watch people bitch about their lives though. It's funzies.). So I guess that is true? I'd like to see more ISFJs outside of myself to see if they are actually more introverted compared to other Introverts. I generally score very highly on the I scale though.

Considering that we have self-reported ENFP data on how introverted they might look, might as well study the ISFJs for their supposed "most extroverted" case as well.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> An ESFP is a "pure sanguine" so tends to be very high energy and approaches people and is essentially the same through and through. "What you see is what you get."
> 
> But the ENFP is a Sanguine-Phlegmatic, having periods of both high and low energy, and with the ENFP, the friendly bubbly side is typically seen first, while after knowing the ENFP you begin to see their periods of low energy and need for solitude and "take it or leave it" attitude to other people approaching them, more likely to prefer doing the approaching.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Never thought to theorize with the temperaments. I would say the ISFP bit sounds more like me. In public or new situations I'm mostly calm and collected on the surface. Quiet and in the background not because I'm shy but I just don't feel like using up energy to engage everyone. But once in a while I can be very assertive and sociable. 

@_yannibos_ I usually almost always test xNFP. It just depends what my current mood is but the Extrovert-Introvert bar is usually around 55-45 split intro or extro depending. I figured that 53% extrovert advantage was as simple as changing one of the questions to an introverted one and it'd be 53% introvert. I'd consider myself an ambivert because I can gain energy both from being alone or from being in a social setting.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

yannibos said:


> I'm an INTJ, and appear very extroverted. I'm quite social. Might have to do with reading such books as "Why We Love" and "How to Make Friends and Influence People." Shhhh. Applying what one learns. Don't tell anyone about it. People have trouble believing I'm an introvert, but alas, I am!


I'm in the same position! I wouldn't say that I'm extremely "social", per se, but I say my opinions and feelings directly and say "hi" to people I think could potentially be interesting. My own mother is convinced that I'm an extravert. However, at the end of the day, I'd much rather be alone than be around people and I'm Ni-dominant as opposed to Te. I suppose what it is is that if I'm around introverts, I take the extroverted position, and if I see potential in a situation, I take an "extroverted" method to achieve the desired result.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Most introverted introvert: INxPs
Most introverted extrovert: ENFPs
Most extroverted introvert: IxFJs
Most extroverted extrovert: ESFPs


----------



## Aeriner (Jan 17, 2013)

Most introverted: INTP/INFP
Most extroverted: ESFJ
Most introverted extrovert: ENFJ (My twin is an ENFJ).
Most extroverted introvert: INFJ (Check out a real INFJ in action! That darn Fe causes them to go out and inspire armies of ENFJs to inspire the rest of the world into joining the INFJ's cause!) Also, INFJs have the capacity to engage in social interaction in a manner not unlike ENFJs, but only for a limited duration. Like ENFJs, INFJs draw crowds, perform, please, charm, inspire, and then suddenly disappear to the astonishment of all the bedazzled extroverts. Likewise ENFJs need to recharge via introversion--albeit for a limited time--astonishing those extroverts to the same affect.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

yannibos said:


> I can go so far as to say that I can be the life of the party. I appear very extroverted, easygoing, laidback, funny, and likable. If you met me and you were well-studied in MBTI, there is NO WAY you'd think I'm an INTJ. You'd have to follow me around regularly without my knowing to see it.


I'm very similar in terms of personality. I still consider myself an introvert, especially by C functions, but I can be fairly outgoing at times.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm pretty introverted for an extrovert, but since I thought I was an ESTP, I figured it was just me...


----------

